# Was your PE score listed on your letter?



## grover (Jan 5, 2007)

*Edit: oops, typo in the poll! "75-89" should be "75-79"* :duhh:

I got my test results in the mail today, and was pleasantly surprised to see my scaled score was listed (VA)- I honestly had only expected to see a pass/fail! I was curious how my score compared to other test takers. Does NCEES have a list somewhere as to what scores compare to what percentiles?

I'll not list my score out; I don't intend for this to turn into a dick-waving contest, I'm just genuinely curious!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know which state you are from, but most states have not required or requested the scores (would have liked to have seen mine...might have been a dick waving winner...at least I hope).

:true:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> would have liked to have seen mine...might have been a dick waving winner...at least I hope


orly

Now ya done it ... you are hereby banned from PCengineerboards.com :banhim: :thatsgay:



JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

But that board said that no one would get their feelings hurt.


----------



## TxStructural (Jan 5, 2007)

TX reports scores, online and in the letter. I haven't gotten the state's letter yet, but I did get a letter from the TX Society of Professional Engineers addressed to "Firstname Lastname PE".


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Let us know "Firstname Lastname PE" whether they addressed that thing correctly.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Many men stumble upon the truth. Most quickly get up and act like nothing ever happened.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

You guys that get the score are making me sick :jk: . Well, I do wish I knew though (dick wagging contests and such).


----------



## redrum (Jan 6, 2007)

can you call and get your score?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 6, 2007)

> can you call and get your score?


Not that I know of.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 6, 2007)

Wish I knew. Boss/owner/friend says he got like a 90%. Wanted to do a whole lot better and show him (oops...that pride thing).

:true:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 6, 2007)

I think there are only a handful of states who still have laws on their books that scores must be reported. That's why some do and some don't. I would think they will be pressured by other states to change their laws, but you know how that goes.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2007)

I actually like the PASS/FAIL thing for the exact reason tmckeon_PE listed above. To avoid the office rivalry of "what did you score", in a few years, that should be eliminated.

Of course, I've always taken great pride in my 70 on the FE


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

> But that board said that no one would get their feelings hurt.


whoops 

By that logic, I think that means I am banned now too :banhim: :ZZZ:

JR


----------



## grover (Jan 6, 2007)

> I actually like the PASS/FAIL thing for the exact reason tmckeon_PE listed above.? To avoid the office rivalry of "what did you score", in a few years, that should be eliminated.
> Of course, I've always taken great pride in my 70 on the FE


Everyone I've talked to had given me stories about how they thought they failed it but then got the score and found out they passed by with a 70 or a 72- I was hoping I could walk away wth an awesome score I could brag about. Without knowing how good my score is, though, I have no idea if it's even worth bragging about, lol...

:lie:

Honestly, I think my just passing the test has given my boss and coworkers a lot more respect for me- I'm working in a new field for me (only been doing power 1 year) and find myself floundering a bit, and not quite exuding the professional confidence I had when I left my last job of 8 years. Having that PE says "Hey, this guy isn't just some hack, he's pretty knowledable!" regardless of whether I got a 70 or an 89.

It's good we don't get *too* high, though having a 99 or 100 would probably say "Hi, guys, I'm either a cheat or a liar! Probably both!"


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey tmc...i was able to read some of your posts..when you took the exam. you said that you had at least the six minute solutions with you along with the ncees solutions. In other words you had some solution books with you (I am glad that you were allowed to have them). Either I may have misinterpreted the rules or you have cheated.

So, to act like a genius may not be fair even if , let's say you scored 100/100. What about taking different depth exams? How would you be able to compare that?

No offence, just a thought.


----------



## teda (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike, I think some states allow you to take those books. Our NV board does NOT allow us to do so.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

To be honest, didn't even use them much at all in October. Thought I would, but things (questions) didn't work that way. Mostly used the CERM and my own references that I had made for myself.

You are allowed to take in any sheets that are not loose bound. I made my own reference and equations and charts as well as using some available by others (good engineering, I would think). Those came in a lot more helpful.

No, I didn't cheat.

:true: :+1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2007)

^ That's what I did. Read a chapter on a particular topic, wrote down important concepts and equations, copied key tables out of a book, and put it in a 3-ring binder.


----------



## petermcc (Jan 7, 2007)

No...but to see 'passed' was like getting 100%

:congrats:


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 7, 2007)

> Hey tmc...i was able to read some of your posts..when you took the exam. you said that you had at least the six minute solutions with you along with the ncees solutions. In other words you had some solution books with you (I am glad that you were allowed to have them). Either I may have misinterpreted the rules or you have cheated.
> So, to act like a genius may not be fair even if , let's say you scored 100/100. What about taking different depth exams? How would you be able to compare that?
> 
> No offence, just a thought.


Dude, have you ever taken the exam???? The proctors walk around for the entire time - if you have anything that is not allowed, they take it from you. They even check your calculators DURING the exam. Anyway, to infer that someone cheated is bull****.


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

> Mike, I think some states allow you to take those books. Our NV board does NOT allow us to do so.


Different states have different rules. VA specifically allows you to staple materials together and considers them bound, for instance. Also, sample exams are allowed in VA, at least when I took the test they were. I didn't even try to bring my NCEES sample test in for the morning, but I saw other people had them with their references, so asked for the afternoon and they said it was OK. I only referred to it once the whole test, and it didn't really help. Sample and example problems in reference manuals and textbooks are always OK, AFAIK.

FYI, when the proctors are looking for calculators or other contraband after the exam has started, they are not going to kick you out, they're going to record what you brought, let you bust your ass for 8 hours, and THEN invalidate your exam and/or decide some sort of punishment.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

> > Hey tmc...i was able to read some of your posts..when you took the exam. you said that you had at least the six minute solutions with you along with the ncees solutions. In other words you had some solution books with you (I am glad that you were allowed to have them).  Either I may have misinterpreted the rules or you have cheated.
> > So, to act like a genius may not be fair even if , let's say you scored 100/100. What about taking different depth exams? How would you be able to compare that?
> >
> > No offence, just a thought.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

> ^ That's what I did. Read a chapter on a particular topic, wrote down important concepts and equations, copied key tables out of a book, and put it in a 3-ring binder.


Excellent advice. I did that too. Really helps (and helps you to remember those things, study and know where to find it again).

:thumbsup:


----------



## McEngr (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing my score from the exam. It would be incredibly satisfying for me to see an 80+ score, because I feel that that's how well I did. Of course, for those of us who studied our butts off, there's little reward compared to those who squeeked by. I wouldn't want anything official, just something to know how well I did for confidence reasons.

So back to the question: Can you inquire about your score through ELSES?

Thanks,

McEngr


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 7, 2007)

> > > Hey tmc...i was able to read some of your posts..when you took the exam. you said that you had at least the six minute solutions with you along with the ncees solutions. In other words you had some solution books with you (I am glad that you were allowed to have them).  Either I may have misinterpreted the rules or you have cheated.
> > > So, to act like a genius may not be fair even if , let's say you scored 100/100. What about taking different depth exams? How would you be able to compare that?
> > >
> > > No offence, just a thought.
> ...


You're welcome. I took and passed the EE-Power exam this October, so that post struck a nerve. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxStructural (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, it was addressed correctly. (A long delay in the reply. Oh, well.)

Pretty much anything not specifically prohibited by NCEES is permitted here.

I tried to follow the example of a guy in my former office, and make a 3-ring with examples, equations, etc. It didn't work for me. My AISC, ACI, and other references are so thoroughly tabbed that it looks like a parade - which made finding things very easy. I tabbed the pages early in the year, so I was familiar with what was where by the second exam. I found it easiest to use my everyday references to answer questions as I would on the job.

I kind of wish I didn't know my score, since I didn't ace the thing. A pass is a pass... reminds me about this:

What do you call someone who graduates last in medical school?

Doctor.


----------



## pokadoros (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations to anyone got over 85%. It must be extremely difficult. I used all 8 hours on the exam and I answered about 78 out of 80 questions with a lot of confidence and by excluding 2 or 3 wrong answers for each one. On the other 2 questions which I had no idea I just choose C. I got my Virginia results with 83%.

I guess 30/40 AM and 37/40 PM. I feel thought a little dissapointed. Maybe it would be better not to receive scores at all and be left with the impression that I did my best. Anyway all it matters is ass


----------



## encierro (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the only great passing grades are 70 or 100. 70 means that you are one of the more efficient engineers out there, since you studied just enough, and 100 just means that you are definitely different, most likely in a bad way though.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 9, 2007)

Catatonic,

Glad to see you passed your PE. I also took the Electrical-Power portion. I knew for sure that I had passed, but when I received my letter, I FAILED . What a punch in the gut after a solid 3 months of study time. At this point I will gladly take a 70 in April and feel the same as if I got a 100%!


----------

